# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Nâng cấp trục A

## Lenamhai

Nâng cấp bộ A axis mới cho máy 4 trục làm đồ chơi, cơ cấu hộp số trục vít chuẩn xác và có thêm cơ cấu trượt hỗ trợ z hoặc Y.  Chuck 100mm  hoặc 80mm tự do, điêu khắc tượng nữ trang 3D hoặc gia công nhiều mặt là OK luôn, không sợ trượt vị trí nhé

----------

CKD

----------

